# Irregular charging detected



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

What do this mean and how can I fix it it started today and I have try turn off my phone and remove the battery and put it back in and try to use a new usb cable and a new port but that did not fix the issues do that mean I have to get a new usb cable and a new usb port but I am going back to apple ios soon I like apple better ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

mike44 said:


> but I am going back to apple ios soon I like apple better ?


This is an iPhone? What OS are you running on it? Isn't it most likely a problem with the rogue OS than with any of the hardware?


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> This is an iPhone? What OS are you running on it? Isn't it most likely a problem with the rogue OS than with any of the hardware?


I mean android I have post it in the wrong thread my android 6.0.1


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

mike44 said:


> I mean android I have post it in the wrong thread


I'm assuming that you mean you started the thread in the wrong forum, and have moved it from Apple Mobile Devices to Android Mobile Devices.


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> I'm assuming that you mean you started the thread in the wrong forum, and have moved it from Apple Mobile Devices to Android Mobile Devices.


Ok thank you .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Not being an Android user (at least not yet) I cannot help.


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> You're welcome.  Not being an Android user (at least not yet) I cannot help.


Ok.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

What happens when you plug it into the wall rather than a computer to charge it?

What brand and model of phone are you using?

Are you using the cable that came with the phone?


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

What happens when you plug it into the wall rather than a computer to charge it? When I plug it into a wall and plugin it into a laptop the message still will not go away .

What brand and model of phone are you using? samsung j3 emerge model SM-J327P .

Are you using the cable that came with the phone? yes .


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Take it back to where you purchased it. I am using a J3 Emerge and have never seen what you see.
If it says irregular charging detected on the wall and on the computer, and you are using the original charger and cable, it sounds like there is a hardware problem.


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

plodr said:


> Take it back to where you purchased it. I am using a J3 Emerge and have never seen what you see.
> If it says irregular charging detected on the wall and on the computer, and you are using the original charger and cable, it sounds like there is a hardware problem.


Can this be the issues my phone is rooted ?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I have no idea because I've never rooted any of my android devices.


----------



## mike44 (Jun 8, 2017)

plodr said:


> I have no idea because I've never rooted any of my android devices.


Ok but the issues is fixed now .


----------

